# The Top Ten Reasons To NOT Buy A Martin D-18



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

In case you were thinking of buying one of these beautiful guitars, this video will help you save some money.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I feel his pain. #firstworldproblems


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The 000-18 haunts me. I have played three of them and they all sounded wonderful.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For me, it's the HD-28. I have a nice mahogany acoustic.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> For me, it's the HD-28. I have a nice mahogany acoustic.


I have two nice mahogany acoustics, but the 000-18 still wowed me


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

See number 1


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

BSTheTech said:


> I feel his pain. #firstworldproblems


haha...we got it soooo good!


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

The price tag is enough reason for me... $3200? Holy.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> View attachment 169169
> 
> 
> See number 1


Did you watch the video?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Greg Ellis said:


> The price tag is enough reason for me... $3200? Holy.


It's worth it. Nothing cheaper comes close.

Buy used. Save money.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg Ellis said:


> The price tag is enough reason for me... $3200? Holy.


Yes, "the wife" reason would enter into it at that price and so would reasonableness on my own conscience. A good used one though........................ at half that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Greg Ellis said:


> The price tag is enough reason for me... $3200? Holy.


Guess you wouldn't want to look at the D-18 Authentic series then for just about 8k with the taxes.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Guncho said:


> It's worth it. Nothing cheaper comes close.
> 
> Buy used. Save money.


Same here thoughts here, I love mine and it's not going anywhere.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, "the wife" reason would enter into it at that price and so would reasonableness on my own conscience. A good used one though........................ at half that.


A used D-18 at $1600 Canadian? I suppose if one were REALLY patient and a killer opportunity came up, but I’ve not seen one that low.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> A used D-18 at $1600 Canadian? I suppose if one were REALLY patient and a killer opportunity came up, but I’ve not seen one that low.


Ya, a bit a dreaming there on my part. They can be had for around $1800.00 in good condition.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah more like $2300


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Best sounding D-18 video I've heard on Youtube.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Yeah more like $2300


$1399.00 at GC, if you happen to live close to the border, which I do. You're not too far away either.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Best sounding D-18 video I've heard on Youtube.


That sounds pretty great.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> $1399.00 at GC, if you happen to live close to the border, which I do. You're not too far away either.


At $1399 I'd be willing to bet that one needs a lot of love to get back in shape.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw that YouTube vid turn up as a suggestion. I avoid anything with a title like that because I strongly suspect it may be click bait. I may have been. It may not have been. I'm just not going to bother finding out.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> At $1399 I'd be willing to bet that one needs a lot of love to get back in shape.


1399 US dollars


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> I saw that YouTube vid turn up as a suggestion. I avoid anything with a title like that because I strongly suspect it may be click bait. I may have been. It may not have been. I'm just not going to bother finding out.


sorry, what? 2014 Martin D18 Mahogany and Sitka Spruce sound like clickbait?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It was the 10 "reasons not to buy a [fill in the blank]" or I decided to dump my [fill in the blank] for a [fill in the blank] or Why [fill in the blank] Sucks etc., etc., etc., I avoid videos with those titles



vadsy said:


> sorry, what? 2014 Martin D18 Mahogany and Sitka Spruce sound like clickbait?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Best sounding D-18 video I've heard on Youtube.


Yeah, that fired up the GAS.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> It was the 10 "reasons not to buy a [fill in the blank]" or I decided to dump my [fill in the blank] for a [fill in the blank] or Why [fill in the blank] Sucks etc., etc., etc., I avoid videos with those titles


when you put it that way, makes perfect sense


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> Did you watch the video?


Being sarcastic.... Only good reason to not buy more gear is being broke!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Morkolo said:


> At $1399 I'd be willing to bet that one needs a lot of love to get back in shape.


They have various qualities for their used gear; Excellent, Great, Good, Fair & Poor .They have a poor one at $1199.00. The one at $1399.00 is "Good". They are usually pretty good at describing the condition properly so it is very likely as stated. Remember too, that the $1399.00 is USD so about $1750.00 CDN.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, they've got expensive; I paid $2K for mine new in 2012.

I didn't watch the video - what's it about ... lol


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I didn't watch the video - what's it about ... lol


home made baked, not fried, donut recipe

needless to say, they taste terrible


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Best sounding D-18 video I've heard on Youtube.


Sounds like he's got er in drop D.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've played more than a few D-18s and the good ones have been fantastic, the lesser ones merely great. One of my favourite guitars. I haven't owned one as I've got some fantastic and merely great guitars, but if I had to do it all again, there'd be a D-18 in my future.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh my gosh ! My friends and relatives just congratulated me yesterday : they are so proud of me they said since I have successfully been refraining my GAS for... six months now. But that Martin D-18 is an Evil appeal !!!
(I just cut here nine lines of text underlining the dilemma that D-18 grew in my tormented mind !)
For now, I will sadly put D-18 in queue after Martin CEO-7 and Guild M-40 to save another wave of nightmares... 
I hate that guy !!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Sounds like he's got er in drop D.


This D-18 is definitely dropped D


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Oh my gosh ! My friends and relatives just congratulated me yesterday : they are so proud of me they said since I have successfully been refraining my GAS for... six months now. But that Martin D-18 is an Evil appeal !!!
> (I just cut here nine lines of text underlining the dilemma that D-18 grew in my tormented mind !)
> For now, I will sadly put D-18 in queue after Martin CEO-7 and Guild M-40 to save another wave of nightmares...
> I hate that guy !!!


Sorry, bud. I guess it's too late to delete the thread now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> It was the 10 "reasons not to buy a [fill in the blank]" or I decided to dump my [fill in the blank] for a [fill in the blank] or Why [fill in the blank] Sucks etc., etc., etc., I avoid videos with those titles


I'm sure you're not missing much by doing so.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Best sounding D-18 video I've heard on Youtube.


In that case, I'm not watching it. There is something about the Martin sound that my brain likes even thought I've told it over and over, not to like it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

molly tuttle d-18 - YouTube

Take your choice. Molly Tuttle doing the D-18 thing.


----------



## Casey86 (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah. There is a used lefty D-18 in a pawn shop near me for $1500can. It's got a crack.
I'm neither a lefty nor interested in a damaged guitar but I still have been meaning to check it out...

Edit: just recalled it's actually a D-28


----------



## Skippy (May 3, 2006)

Have a D18v .. now I’m gassing for a D 28 ..FAK!


----------

